# colima, colima



## bozrah

Anyone have any idea about expats in Colima, Colima? It seems like it is a great place: close to the ocean but cooler b/c of the elevation, pretty colonial architecture, about 100,000 residents. Thanks for any info. bozrah


----------



## sparks

Colima tends to be very warm in the summer. The elevation is not high and it sits in a vally that does not get ocean breezes. Very pretty, interesting, modern town near mountain pueblos and getaways .... and less than an hour from the beach. Not many Expats there


----------



## halfmexi

Comala (10 minutes from the city of Colima) is growing an international community and some of it is bleeding over in Colima City. The worst thing about Colima is not the warm, humid summers - but the phone problems during storms. All phone lines suffer and usually go down for just a basic little storm, plus you will want to disconnect from the internet and turn off your celulars too (you can get shocked) - there is a magic in Colima, and part of it is to do with the volcanoes and rain.

We are 40 minutes away from Manzanillo, so there are no ocean breezes - but housing is much cheaper and the way of life slower than that of tourist town of Manzanillo. A nice place to visit, but....


----------



## teadust

halfmexi said:


> Comala (10 minutes from the city of Colima) is growing an international community and some of it is bleeding over in Colima City. The worst thing about Colima is not the warm, humid summers - but the phone problems during storms. All phone lines suffer and usually go down for just a basic little storm, plus you will want to disconnect from the internet and turn off your celulars too (you can get shocked) - there is a magic in Colima, and part of it is to do with the volcanoes and rain.
> 
> We are 40 minutes away from Manzanillo, so there are no ocean breezes - but housing is much cheaper and the way of life slower than that of tourist town of Manzanillo. A nice place to visit, but....


Interesting insight, halfmexi. I have Colima on my list of places to check out; I was hoping it wasn't *quite* as hot and humid in the summer as right on the coast at Manzanillo but would be overall a lot warmer than inland around, say, the Lake Chapala area/altitude.

Since I work online, the frequent phone outages would be really tough to deal with unless one could get reliable broadband cable service. I was corrected in my thinking that the phones going down with rain/small storms was a sort of Mexico infrastructure quality thing: a friend of mine moved to a suburb right outside Atlanta, Georgia and he's experiencing the exact same thing!

Did you mean "a nice place to visit, but..." about Manzanillo, or Colima?


----------



## halfmexi

Hola TeaDust,
The Prodigy Infinitum broadband works great, but when the clouds turn red everybody disconnects (may be for only a couple hours so you take a break and go out...). I work 24/7 here on the internet as well.

"Manzanillo a nice place to visit, but..." - it is becoming way overpriced, doesn't have the internet infrustructure or services that Colima has. And some great old houses, haciendas and grand properties can be found for under $100,000.00 still in Colima too. 

Lake Chapala is alot cooler than Colima, there are alot of American and other foreigner communities all around the lake area... great if you want to share and feel safe around other Expats. I prefer to try and blend in with the community and the people of Colima are very unique, hard to explain how different they are from other Mexican communities I have lived, kind of like the people of Aguascalientes, but even better. Colimenses...


----------



## clare_gearhart

*I am one!*



bozrah said:


> Anyone have any idea about expats in Colima, Colima? It seems like it is a great place: close to the ocean but cooler b/c of the elevation, pretty colonial architecture, about 100,000 residents. Thanks for any info. bozrah


Hi Bozrah! I moved to Colima about a month ago. It is beautiful, warm verging on hot, and the people have been great. I have yet to find an expat here though, and am feeling a bit needy of english conversation... Where are you? Clare


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Hello*



sparks said:


> Colima tends to be very warm in the summer. The elevation is not high and it sits in a vally that does not get ocean breezes. Very pretty, interesting, modern town near mountain pueblos and getaways .... and less than an hour from the beach. Not many Expats there


Are there any expats in Colima? I'd love to get connected, but I've been looking for 2 weeks, and no luck so far. Thanks for any information. Clare


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Hi*



halfmexi said:


> Comala (10 minutes from the city of Colima) is growing an international community and some of it is bleeding over in Colima City. The worst thing about Colima is not the warm, humid summers - but the phone problems during storms. All phone lines suffer and usually go down for just a basic little storm, plus you will want to disconnect from the internet and turn off your celulars too (you can get shocked) - there is a magic in Colima, and part of it is to do with the volcanoes and rain.
> 
> We are 40 minutes away from Manzanillo, so there are no ocean breezes - but housing is much cheaper and the way of life slower than that of tourist town of Manzanillo. A nice place to visit, but....


Hello, I'm new in Colima, and would like to meet/talk to other expats in the area. Would you please contact me? Thanks! Clare


----------



## RVGRINGO

After looking in the usual places; Walmart, etc., have you run your fingers through the telephone book to look for non-Spanish names?


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Thanks for the reply! &1 more question...*



clare_gearhart said:


> Are there any expats in Colima? I'd love to get connected, but I've been looking for 2 weeks, and no luck so far. Thanks for any information. Clare


You are so right, the heat is going to be an issue, and the lack of an expat community. I don't know if I can hang in for others to arrive, or if I should consider other choices. I'm thinking of exploring lake Chappala next week. They do have an ex-pat group that has a web presence. Is it more expensive, just because of the ex-pat presence? .


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Internet in Comala*



clare_gearhart said:


> Hello, I'm new in Colima, and would like to meet/talk to other expats in the area. Would you please contact me? Thanks! Clare


 Does Megacable serve Comala, or what kind of a connection do you get? Also, relative to Colima, how are rentals priced? Sounds like it is a really paced place, and without huge oppertunity for intellectual stimulation. Do you have to come to Colima to shop? If you have a moment to let me know, I'd really appreciate it. Clare


----------



## HolyMole

*Colima ....... ( + Comala, Copala, Cosala....)*

I've also thought about Colima city as a retirement spot. We spent a couple of days there a few years back. Splurged at the wonderful Hotel Ceballos, ($95 US)kitty-corner to the Governor's palace and dinner at Ah Que Nanishe, which was my first exposure to mole.
From Colima, we took a bus to Comala. Unfortunately, all the sidewalk cafes around the beautiful zocalo were closed that day, but we were able to walk out to the large restaurant (forget the name) out by the highway, and "pigged-out" on the never-ending plates of "botanos" that came free with every order of beer. 
I'm surprised to read there is an expat community in Comala....it's just a small town.
Colima city is the state capital, so the presence of civil servants lends a bit of financial stability to the city. 
I recall reading that the original city site was located in a hot, swampy area and was later moved a few miles away. With an elevation of only about 1500 feet, and being only....what? .....50 miles from the coast?....I'm guessing summers would be brutally hot and humid.
Question: Is Colima city far enough from the coast that a home can be purchased "free hold", or would a bank trust...."fideicomiso".... still be required?


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Thanks for the response!*



HolyMole said:


> I've also thought about Colima city as a retirement spot. We spent a couple of days there a few years back. Splurged at the wonderful Hotel Ceballos, ($95 US)kitty-corner to the Governor's palace and dinner at Ah Que Nanishe, which was my first exposure to mole.
> From Colima, we took a bus to Comala. Unfortunately, all the sidewalk cafes around the beautiful zocalo were closed that day, but we were able to walk out to the large restaurant (forget the name) out by the highway, and "pigged-out" on the never-ending plates of "botanos" that came free with every order of beer.
> I'm surprised to read there is an expat community in Comala....it's just a small town.
> Colima city is the state capital, so the presence of civil servants lends a bit of financial stability to the city.
> I recall reading that the original city site was located in a hot, swampy area and was later moved a few miles away. With an elevation of only about 1500 feet, and being only....what? .....50 miles from the coast?....I'm guessing summers would be brutally hot and humid.
> Question: Is Colima city far enough from the coast that a home can be purchased "free hold", or would a bank trust...."fideicomiso".... still be required?


As far as I know homes are purchased "freehold" here, but I´ll check with an architect and realtor that I´ve met. I´m guessing the summers are hot... It´s good and warm in the sun already, but morning, evening and nights are close to perfect. The siesta custom is strong here, the only thing to do from 2 to 4 o´clock is eat and rest or swim. Most businesses close. I love the hotel Ceballos, and have found great restaurants and lots of conveniences here. So far, I can´t find much I don´t like about being here, except for the normal waves of homesickness for friends. Thank God for Skype!


----------



## clare_gearhart

*Great Idea!*



RVGRINGO said:


> After looking in the usual places; Walmart, etc., have you run your fingers through the telephone book to look for non-Spanish names?


Thanks for that! Strange how some things seem obvious when I'm told them - and yet somehow brilliant! I'll try that.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You could get some strange responses to your phone calls but I'm sure that there might be others, like yourself, who just haven't happened to run into each other yet and would also be looking for a wider circle of expats. Your efforts could be the start of a 'Colima Expat Club'. Good luck and let us know if you have any success.


----------



## TiffanyB

Dear halfmexi,

I am very interested in living in Colima. I have traveled widely throughout Colima and remembered Colima City was a nice place......not too big. I would like to make a return visit this Summer 2009 with my 10 year old daughter. Any info. on what it is like to live there would be appreciated. I have a TESOL Cert. and would like to pursue a job teaching ESL.
Specifically, I would like to know the price of an average home and what bilingual schools are there. Also, what is the rental market like......prices to rent a small home or 2 bed. apt.?

I look forward to hearing from you, Future Ex-Pat


----------



## teadust

My little weather widget is showing day time temps in Colima to be hitting 37c; what is "hot and humid" there defined as in, say, July?


----------



## bournemouth

teadust said:


> My little weather widget is showing day time temps in Colima to be hitting 37c; what is "hot and humid" there defined as in, say, July?


This link might be helpful:

Weatherbase: Historical Weather for Colima, Mexico


----------



## Hound Dog

I happen to like Colima City and Comala among other places in the beautiful state of Colima and even considered moving there at one time but decided on the Chiapas Highlands instead for a number of reasons; among them the fact that Colima City, despite its charm, has a rather unpleasant climate and Chiapas is more appealing to us; a truly a unique Mexican state more akin to Central America than any other Mexican region, with fascinating cultural diversity, unsurpassed magnificent scenery and architecture and splendid ruins. In Chiapas we need not make our own cinema (as the French are fond of saying) in order to pump ourselves up and far more people here speak Tsotsil than English. 

Foreigners are more than welcome in Colima state and I urge those of you attracted to its tropical and sub-tropical beauty to visit this great state.


----------



## Denalinn

*interested in what you find out*

I am interested in what information you find out about teaching and living in Colima. I am new on this site and not sure how to see responses. Please write back to me so I can confirm how this works? I have lived overseas before with my son (who is now 15) - we may have a few things in common. Dena


TiffanyB said:


> Dear halfmexi,
> 
> I am very interested in living in Colima. I have traveled widely throughout Colima and remembered Colima City was a nice place......not too big. I would like to make a return visit this Summer 2009 with my 10 year old daughter. Any info. on what it is like to live there would be appreciated. I have a TESOL Cert. and would like to pursue a job teaching ESL.
> Specifically, I would like to know the price of an average home and what bilingual schools are there. Also, what is the rental market like......prices to rent a small home or 2 bed. apt.?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you, Future Ex-Pat


----------



## halfmexi

Denalinn said:


> I am interested in what information you find out about teaching and living in Colima. I am new on this site and not sure how to see responses. Please write back to me so I can confirm how this works? I have lived overseas before with my son (who is now 15) - we may have a few things in common. Dena


Hi, Colima is the educational capital of Mexico... in fact, while other teachers strike in other states - the Colima teacher keeps on teaching, they have a different kind of teachers union set-up here. As where some states allow you to teach English uncredentialed, here you must be certified even to teach in the private institutions.

If you have kids, this is the best state in Mexico for their education - alot of foreign and out of state students come here to study.

You need to have at the very least basic Spanish understanding or better.... there is not alot of English spoken here.

Housing is affordable... we are currently renting in the old teachers colony from the 1950's - when all teachers were given a home to come teach in Colima. We have a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, sala (living area), tiny kitchen and a huge patio (as big as the house) for $3,500.00 pesos per month.

Electricity is about $800 pesos every 2 months, water can be paid annually for a discounted price (we pay about 1,000 pesos a year and have a large garden).

Cheaper and smaller homes are available... prices are going up as alot of people from Guadalajara, Michoacan and Mexico City are moving here - $500,000.00 usd homes are being built in the northern part of town where the new mall and (as of last month) Home Depot are located. 

We have 2 Walmart's, a Sears, Liverpool, Home Depot, 2 Cinemas, Office Depot, SAM's Club and a Starbucks, Burger King and McDonald's (if you need a fast food fix...). Lots of excellent sushi places and fresh fish direct from Manzanillo, which is an hour away. 

The beaches aren't very clean - the only white sands are in front of the resorts in Manzanillo. Weather is warm and humid all year round, rainy season starts in May and lasts until early October usually. The land is beautiful, our volcano is alive and once in awhile we do get small earthquakes... you can expect more large quakes in the next couple of years probably - the University says we are overdue. The volcano is probably going to have an eruption or partial collapse this year, but any of the trapped lava will slide down the side towards Jalisco and except for ash rains, we don't expect any kind of emergency situation.

Hope this helps, if you have ever lived in Mexico, Colima is not similiar to any other state in the Republic.

BIL


----------



## HolyMole

Hound Dog wrote: "Colima City, despite its charm, has a rather unpleasant 
climate ...."
halfmexi wrote: "Weather is warm and humid all year round, rainy season starts
in May and lasts until early October usually"
........and confirms my impression that the beaches in Manzanillo aren't Mexico's best.

It seems, then, that Colima City's weather doesn't benefit much from its modest elevation (1500 ft?) or distance from the coast.

I certainly enjoyed the couple of days I spent there, and had wondered if it might be the perfect location for someone who wants to be fairly close to the beaches, but at a higher elevation for reduced heat and humidity, and with substantially lower housing prices than anywhere along the coast. It sounds, though, that with the possible exception of housing prices, I should be looking someplace else. 

Is Colima City far enough inland that houses can be purchased 'freehold"?

To RVGRINGO: I log-in, then compose my message....and then have to log-in again every time before the post will "take". Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## travelwriter

clare_gearhart said:


> You are so right, the heat is going to be an issue, and the lack of an expat community. I don't know if I can hang in for others to arrive, or if I should consider other choices. I'm thinking of exploring lake Chappala next week. They do have an ex-pat group that has a web presence. Is it more expensive, just because of the ex-pat presence? .


My husband and I moved to Colima a week ago exactly because there isn't a huge expat community -- but we do want to be involved with expats who are living here (does this sound contradictory?). We lived in Guanajuato for seven months where some two hundred or so expats live. People are leaving San Miguel de Allende (I think the largest expat community with some 10,000 Americans and Canadians) and going to Guanajuato because SMA is too ******!

Some neat events these larger expat communities do is get together at a restaurant for weekly (usually Sunday) breakfast; groups of writers and/or readers get together once a month; do weekly or monthly events such as going to the beach, visit another city, go hiking, etc.

If people are interested in starting activities -- assuming these aren't already going on -- please contact me and we can start small with a breakfast or coffee meeting.


----------



## rockydog

We are currently in Comala, Colima and would like to meet with any group in Colima that allow us to discuss pros/cons of living in this area. We have lived in Mexico full time for 8 years and would like to explore living in another part now.
Thanks!
Willie


----------



## RVGRINGO

There seem to be only a few expats in that part of Colima; probably due to the fact that it gets so hot and humid in the summer. Otherwise, we love the area around Colima. My only other advice is to consider the smoke generated when they burn the sugar cane fields.


----------



## rockydog

RVGRINGO said:


> There seem to be only a few expats in that part of Colima; probably due to the fact that it gets so hot and humid in the summer. Otherwise, we love the area around Colima. My only other advice is to consider the smoke generated when they burn the sugar cane fields.


We are certainly used to humidity having lived in Mazatlan for 8 yrs. and this feels absolutely divine by comparison! I did comment to my husband when driving through the country, that I just bet they burned off the fields after harvest and wondered out loud how long that would take and how much smoke it generated in Comala, where we would really rather be.

Willie


----------



## halfmexi

bozrah said:


> Anyone have any idea about expats in Colima, Colima? It seems like it is a great place: close to the ocean but cooler b/c of the elevation, pretty colonial architecture, about 100,000 residents. Thanks for any info. bozrah


Sorry no Expat communities in Colima. In fact are estimated to be about 300 expats living throughout the tiny state of Colima. But the Expats here do not associate with others, in fact it is kinda funny to be walking through SAM's Club and there are a couple of Expats in the aisle in front of you and all of a sudden everybody stops speaking English and just walks past each other - I have found myself doing this at times too. The reason, who knows....??? Colima Expats are all living secret lives here I guess. If you want the comforts of an Expat community go to Jalisco or somewhere that caters to the American and Canadian clientel.


----------



## sparks

There are a lot of Expats in Manzanillo with community organizations

Project Amigo in Suchitlán might be a place to connect with a few local gringos.

Project Amigo is just outside of Colima, Colima and works a lot in town and around. They are connected to the Colima, Colima Rotary and may be a place to start meeting people. When there are so few gringos around you may have to extend your reach just a bit


----------



## RVGRINGO

This thread is specific to Colima, Colima.


----------



## Hound Dog

halfmexi said:


> Sorry no Expat communities in Colima. In fact are estimated to be about 300 expats living throughout the tiny state of Colima. But the Expats here do not associate with others, in fact it is kinda funny to be walking through SAM's Club and there are a couple of Expats in the aisle in front of you and all of a sudden everybody stops speaking English and just walks past each other - I have found myself doing this at times too. The reason, who knows....??? Colima Expats are all living secret lives here I guess. If you want the comforts of an Expat community go to Jalisco or somewhere that caters to the American and Canadian clientel.



Halfmexi:

Actually the phenomenon of expats ignoring each other is not unique to Colima. We live in the popular expat retirement community of Ajijic on Lake Chapala about half the year and in the historic center of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas about half the year. In Ajijic, expats, who tend to be mostly Americans or Canadians, are almost exhuberantly friendly to other expats but in San Cristóbal expats studiously ignore each other and, as you say about Colima, tend to revert to Spanish if in the vicinity of other expats of similar backgrounds.

I have actually found this tendency to ignore other similar expats to be true in many parts of the world and I call it the "What the hell are you doing in my paradise" syndrome. 

I know this is about Colima City and State, which are very attractive areas in which to live in my opinion, but, if I may, a quick word about San Cristóbal. The city has a population of about 130,000 of which my guess is at least 30% are indigenous and, during the work day that percentage goes up significantly. There is a fairly sizable expat community but that community tends to be of European origin and both European and North American expats from the U.S. and Canada tend to speak Spanish fluently and engage the local Mexican community socially more readily than is generally the case at Lake Chapala which attracts a somewhat different type of expat - not better or worse - just different.

We really like Colima and thought of moving there; perhaps to the Comala area but both Colima City and Comala are quite attractive towns it´s just that the climate in Colima City is stifling. But, man, what attractive towns these are and what a beautiful countryside - far more verdant and at least as dramatic as neighboring Jalisco. 

When we decided that we had to get out of Ajijic at least part of the year, Colima was certainly on our list but, in the final anaysis, we chose Chiapas over several areas we considered because of the highland climate and the, to us, fascinating culture of the Chiapas region although the culture in Colima State ain´t chopped liver either. I would not hesitate to recommend Colima to those considering becoming expats in Mexico. 

A word about the language and cultural challenges in Chiapas that also applies to Colima State. It is easier to master Spanish in Chiapas than at "Lakeside" in Jalisco because one is forced to apply oneself to the task. In Ajijic, locals have no patience for my halting Spanish so, for the convenience of all parties involved, I tend to revert to English. In Chiapas (as in Colima I am sure) you either learn to cope with Spanish or become increasingly isolated and uncommunicative. When we return to Ajijic from our six months per year stay in Chiapas, my Mexican friends always remark on how improved my Spanish has become. Two months here and I am once again a retard. If you are the type of person who can overcome these limitations, go for it, but keep what I say about language application in mind.


----------



## shera022

*Moving to Colima*

Hi,

I will be moving to Colima within the next few months and would love to get to know some other people in the area before I come. I see there are a couple newbies to the area, so if you have any advice for me I would really appreciate it.


Jen


----------



## maestrojeff

*Living in Colima*

I have been living and working in Colima since 1999. I would be happy to answer any questions people may have a Colima.


----------



## rockydog

How about a list of warts vs. roses? Thanks.


----------



## Hound Dog

clare_gearhart said:


> You are so right, the heat is going to be an issue, and the lack of an expat community. I don't know if I can hang in for others to arrive, or if I should consider other choices. I'm thinking of exploring lake Chappala next week. They do have an ex-pat group that has a web presence. Is it more expensive, just because of the ex-pat presence? .


Just not the expats but the Tapatios (Guadalajra people). Think of what happened when the Californian went to Oregon, up went the prices.

You must explore the area around the Lake. Ajijic is the most expensive but the further away you go on either side the lower the prices are. If you like villages or more rural areas explore the villages on the South side of the lake. Get a car if you come without one rent a car and drive around to get a feel of the whole area. The further away from Ajijic the number of foreigners decreases but you there are enough of them to socialize with..


----------



## elpaso

*old teachers colony*



halfmexi said:


> Hi, Colima is the educational capital of Mexico... in fact, while other teachers strike in other states - the Colima teacher keeps on teaching, they have a different kind of teachers union set-up here. As where some states allow you to teach English uncredentialed, here you must be certified even to teach in the private institutions.
> 
> If you have kids, this is the best state in Mexico for their education - alot of foreign and out of state students come here to study.
> 
> You need to have at the very least basic Spanish understanding or better.... there is not alot of English spoken here.
> 
> Housing is affordable... we are currently renting in the old teachers colony from the 1950's - when all teachers were given a home to come teach in Colima. We have a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, sala (living area), tiny kitchen and a huge patio (as big as the house) for $3,500.00 pesos per month.
> 
> Electricity is about $800 pesos every 2 months, water can be paid annually for a discounted price (we pay about 1,000 pesos a year and have a large garden).
> 
> Cheaper and smaller homes are available... prices are going up as alot of people from Guadalajara, Michoacan and Mexico City are moving here - $500,000.00 usd homes are being built in the northern part of town where the new mall and (as of last month) Home Depot are located.
> 
> We have 2 Walmart's, a Sears, Liverpool, Home Depot, 2 Cinemas, Office Depot, SAM's Club and a Starbucks, Burger King and McDonald's (if you need a fast food fix...). Lots of excellent sushi places and fresh fish direct from Manzanillo, which is an hour away.
> 
> The beaches aren't very clean - the only white sands are in front of the resorts in Manzanillo. Weather is warm and humid all year round, rainy season starts in May and lasts until early October usually. The land is beautiful, our volcano is alive and once in awhile we do get small earthquakes... you can expect more large quakes in the next couple of years probably - the University says we are overdue. The volcano is probably going to have an eruption or partial collapse this year, but any of the trapped lava will slide down the side towards Jalisco and except for ash rains, we don't expect any kind of emergency situation.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you have ever lived in Mexico, Colima is not similiar to any other state in the Republic.
> 
> BIL


halfmexi, would you mind telling me where the "old teachers colony" area is located. We spent four days there last week and really like the place and the friendly folks. Thanks. elpaso.


----------



## elpaso

*Rentals in Colima*



maestrojeff said:


> I have been living and working in Colima since 1999. I would be happy to answer any questions people may have a Colima.


Would you please recommend areas in Colima where I might find rentals? Thanks.
elpaso.


----------



## Eric Little

I am a US citizen (Charlotte, NC), but not an expat. I am currently in Colima, Colima until December 28th visiting the in-laws. This city has grown a lot since I first visited 7 years ago. I can't really comment on the phone connections, but I was impressed to see that there are internet "Hot Spots" in some of the parks in Colima with tables and umbrellas for poeple to sit and surf the internet. They are a lot more technologically advanced that one would think.

I know that they have at least 2 Walmarts, a Home Depot, and a Sam's Club, so I think you can say that it is a growing city.

There are some interesting places to go near Colima, such as Tecoman (beach), Comala (coffee producing town), and some other misc. areas. Manzanillo is fun, but it's hard to imagine that the best restaurants are also the dirtiest...


----------



## Eric Little

*Colima*

I am a US citizen (Charlotte, NC), but not an expat. I am currently in Colima, Colima until December 28th visiting the in-laws. This city has grown a lot since I first visited 7 years ago. I can't really comment on the phone connections, but I was impressed to see that there are internet "Hot Spots" in some of the parks in Colima with tables and umbrellas for poeple to sit and surf the internet. They are a lot more technologically advanced that one would think.

I know that they have at least 2 Walmarts, a Home Depot, and a Sam's Club, so I think you can say that it is a growing city.

There are some interesting places to go near Colima, such as Tecoman (beach), Comala (coffee producing town), and some other misc. areas. Manzanillo is fun, but it's hard to imagine that the best restaurants are also the dirtiest... 

If you do find an expat publication of some sort, I would greatly appreciate you forwarding the deatils to me.

Thanks.


----------



## maestrojeff

*rentals*



elpaso said:


> Would you please recommend areas in Colima where I might find rentals? Thanks.
> elpaso.


It depends on what you are looking for and want to spend. Some of the nicer colonias (neighborhoods) are Santa Barbara, Lomas Vista Hermosa, San Pablo and Lomas de Circunvolacion. There are also many nice newer houses in the colinias north of the "Tercer Anillo". There are nice rental houses to be found all over Colima, but the colonias I mention are a bit cleaner and more "upscale. If you are not set on living in the city, there are also rental houses and some expats living in Comala and Nogeruas which are small towns about 20 minutes north of Colima.
I would look online for a realitor located in Colinia Santa Barbara or one located on "Felipe Sevilla del Rio" Avenue.
If you speak Spanish or can find help, check the classifieds in the "Diario de Colima" newspaper online.

Good Luck.


----------



## maestrojeff

*Colima Volcanos*

Photo of the Colima Volcanos taken on 1-3-2010.


----------



## elpaso

maestrojeff said:


> It depends on what you are looking for and want to spend. Some of the nicer colonias (neighborhoods) are Santa Barbara, Lomas Vista Hermosa, San Pablo and Lomas de Circunvolacion. There are also many nice newer houses in the colinias north of the "Tercer Anillo". There are nice rental houses to be found all over Colima, but the colonias I mention are a bit cleaner and more "upscale. If you are not set on living in the city, there are also rental houses and some expats living in Comala and Nogeruas which are small towns about 20 minutes north of Colima.
> I would look online for a realitor located in Colinia Santa Barbara or one located on "Felipe Sevilla del Rio" Avenue.
> If you speak Spanish or can find help, check the classifieds in the "Diario de Colima" newspaper online.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you very much maestrojeff for the information. I will check out these areas the next time I am in colima. elpaso.


----------



## achilipepper2010

I moved to colima about 8 months ago with my mexican husband.
let me start by saying. thinking about moving to mexico? think again. dont live in some dream world of beaches, clubs, and "family " culture. yeah right...
but i already knew that. lets see..
colima.. its the best out of my extensive travels throughout mexico. but then again mexico is the worst place i have ever been too. 
why? first of all the culture... or lack of.
people are ignorant, teens dont go to school just cause problems in the streets, no one cares about culture or education. dirty streets dogs every where, trash graffiti...
the main activities are drinking 40's of corona and going to the one of hundreds of strip clubs in colima. people let there families starve by spending their pay on sat. on beer. 
people have no values soooo... catholic right? men are pigs here as a white female i cannot even go to my neightborhood store without being harassed.
same for my husband, who gets mexican ****s hitting on him left and right with their 5 kids next to them. this culture is all messed up. did I mention cockroaches everywhere?
the health care? forget it. I went to 5 hospitals to figure out i had colitis from the terrible water quality.
want cable? tv? customer service? mexicans are geneally really stupid, I couldnt get cable, water, any utility correctly set up for the first month, handeled by my mexican husband who grew up here. 
the general ignorance is what makes this culture difficult.
but there are a few plus sides:
you can open a business because labor is cheap and mexicans are too occupied with taco stands and hotdog carts to find anything profitable. so thats good. a lot of potential.
i cannot wait to save money and move to a first world country... my husband cannot deal with it either and he only lived in the usa for 5 years and he HATES It here.
its ok if you have a ton of money there are 2 walmarts a great mall radio shack, taxis clothes are cheap, food you can live on 5 USD a day. but look what you have to live around? my husband and i refer to mexico as "this **** hole" LOL


----------



## maestrojeff

*Response to your Post*

I feel really sorry for you because you sound like a miserable person. It's kind of weird that you say Mexicans are lazy, lack culture, the men are pigs and the women are ****s, people are occupied with taco carts and drinking 40's, the country is the worst place you have ever visited, blah, blah! So you hate Mexico and Mexican culture, yet you married a Mexican man! lol I hope that your wish is granted ASAP so you can leave Colima! 
I guess that you didn't have time to see the wonderful Ballet Folklorico, attend a concert or play at the beautiful new theater, visit the museums, hike in the forests, visit the El Nevado Volcano Natl. Park, swim in rivers at places like El Salto or Agua Fria, Visit deserted beaches in Michoacan or Jalisco that are less than 2 hrs away, catch one of the great concerts I was lucky to have recently seen at the remodeled Teatro Hidalgo, attend the Special Olympics or catch a professional basketball game, take a traditional cooking class and meet some really nice people while doing it, volunteer to help less-fortunate people, perhaps by teaching kids English, drive up beyond Suchitlan and smell them roasting coffee and then enjoy a cup with the proprietor, etc. I hope that you at leat had a chance to awe in the recent splendor of views from the city of the snow-capped volcanoes or at least escape your sad life for a few moments to enjoy one of Colima's spectacular sunsets! I could go on, but you are leaving soon anyway so why waste my time with you. Good luck wherever you wind up. Hopefully it won't be in Mexico because we know that you don't like the country and its people.




achilipepper2010 said:


> I moved to colima about 8 months ago with my mexican husband.
> let me start by saying. thinking about moving to mexico? think again. dont live in some dream world of beaches, clubs, and "family " culture. yeah right...
> but i already knew that. lets see..
> colima.. its the best out of my extensive travels throughout mexico. but then again mexico is the worst place i have ever been too.
> why? first of all the culture... or lack of.
> people are ignorant, teens dont go to school just cause problems in the streets, no one cares about culture or education. dirty streets dogs every where, trash graffiti...
> the main activities are drinking 40's of corona and going to the one of hundreds of strip clubs in colima. people let there families starve by spending their pay on sat. on beer.
> people have no values soooo... catholic right? men are pigs here as a white female i cannot even go to my neightborhood store without being harassed.
> same for my husband, who gets mexican ****s hitting on him left and right with their 5 kids next to them. this culture is all messed up. did I mention cockroaches everywhere?
> the health care? forget it. I went to 5 hospitals to figure out i had colitis from the terrible water quality.
> want cable? tv? customer service? mexicans are geneally really stupid, I couldnt get cable, water, any utility correctly set up for the first month, handeled by my mexican husband who grew up here.
> the general ignorance is what makes this culture difficult.
> but there are a few plus sides:
> you can open a business because labor is cheap and mexicans are too occupied with taco stands and hotdog carts to find anything profitable. so thats good. a lot of potential.
> i cannot wait to save money and move to a first world country... my husband cannot deal with it either and he only lived in the usa for 5 years and he HATES It here.
> its ok if you have a ton of money there are 2 walmarts a great mall radio shack, taxis clothes are cheap, food you can live on 5 USD a day. but look what you have to live around? my husband and i refer to mexico as "this **** hole" LOL


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is sad to see such a post about one of Mexico's most beautiful cities. Colima has a fascinating history, cultural events and magnificent ambiance; of which the unhappy lady seems totally ignorant.
She seems to be very anxious to leave and I'm not sure she'll ever be happy anywhere.


----------



## maestrojeff

*Sad Indeed*



RVGRINGO said:


> It is sad to see such a post about one of Mexico's most beautiful cities. Colima has a fascinating history, cultural events and magnificent ambiance; of which the unhappy lady seems totally ignorant.
> She seems to be very anxious to leave and I'm not sure she'll ever be happy anywhere.


I hope that she is able to find happiness one day. My beautiful beloved Colima, like anywhere on this planet, has its faults, but much of what she writes are mean-spitited lies that ring hollow and suggest that she is a person who needs psycological help.

A side note--Thanks for moderating. I wish that more people would participate. I am off for my Sunday morning walk in Colima's lovely "Parque Regional" and then to a "tianges" to stock up on some excellent locally grown produce. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## achilipepper2010

i dont mean to come across so well hatefull i guess. but really, thats how i see living life here. maybe because i didnt choose to have to come here since my fiance got deported and i wanted to finish college. 
i try to make the most of it, im opening a business here this summer. but I really do see living here that way.
I dont go outside at all its too depressing. even for my husband there is just poverty everywhere, dogs in the streets, strip clubs... its disgusting! i cant wear skirts cause guys say stuff.. 
i think you are living what the french call "la vie en rose"
either that or you live inside liverpool. 
trust me, i wish life here was like you described, but id rather have a hot shower, not spend 50 pesos for a cup or starbucks, and not live with bars over the windows...
lets just say we plan on moving to the cote d'azure in a few years, cant wait!
and michoacan's beaches wtf? i know colima is a second world country... but you've got to be joking... that place is right up there with comala... i cried when i went to comala... so sad!


----------



## maestrojeff

achilipepper2010 said:


> i dont mean to come across so well hatefull i guess. but really, thats how i see living life here. maybe because i didnt choose to have to come here since my fiance got deported and i wanted to finish college.
> i try to make the most of it, im opening a business here this summer. but I really do see living here that way.
> I dont go outside at all its too depressing. even for my husband there is just poverty everywhere, dogs in the streets, strip clubs... its disgusting! i cant wear skirts cause guys say stuff..
> i think you are living what the french call "la vie en rose"
> either that or you live inside liverpool.
> trust me, i wish life here was like you described, but id rather have a hot shower, not spend 50 pesos for a cup or starbucks, and not live with bars over the windows...
> lets just say we plan on moving to the cote d'azure in a few years, cant wait!
> and michoacan's beaches wtf? i know colima is a second world country... but you've got to be joking... that place is right up there with comala... i cried when i went to comala... so sad!


Good luck to you! I hope it all works out. There has to be a city somewhere with an air conditioned mall you can afford to frequent, without bars on the windows of the houses, and guys who whistle at you when you wear a skirt . And BTW, the houses in my colonia don't have bars on the windows, I have a hot water heater, the beaches I visit in Michoacan are awsome (I'll post some photos), and yes, I whole-heartedly agree that Starbucks is a ripoff!


----------



## maestrojeff

*Michoacan Beaches*

A few photos of Maruata Michoacan, one of many beautiful beaches in Michoacan that are about a two-hour drive from the city of Colima. If you are looking for 5-star hotels and restauraunts with cloth napkins, you are in the wrong place, BUT if you want to spend a few days at a spectacular beach, with breathtaking scenery, few people, and very good and reasonably-priced seafood, the beaches in Michoacan, from the Colima state line, all the way down to Caleta de Campos are for you!


----------



## halfmexi

All I can say is WOW.... she needs to get back to her perfect USA - yesterday!

Been here in Colima for almost 3 years now and all I can say is that it is the best place I have lived in my 12 years in Mexico - and that includes my 4 years in Cabo.

If you don't like the food, the culture, your neighbors.... then you never will.
Dump the boyfriend and get out of Mexico,
BIL


----------



## halfmexi

maestrojeff said:


> A few photos of Maruata Michoacan, one of many beautiful beaches in Michoacan that are about a two-hour drive from the city of Colima. If you are looking for 5-star hotels and restauraunts with cloth napkins, you are in the wrong place, BUT if you want to spend a few days at a spectacular beach, with breathtaking scenery, few people, and very good and reasonably-priced seafood, the beaches in Michoacan, from the Colima state line, all the way down to Caleta de Campos are for you!


Great fotos!!!
Have you ever had any problems with being on a beach you should not be?
Like you say, so many amazing hidden away (non-resort) beaches in Michoacan... I took one of my Mexican cuñadas and her husband over there from Colima and twice in 3 days we were harassed and even threatened once by Michoacan cockroaches. Since I was the only foreigner in the group I thought they might just hassle me - but no, they wanted mi cuñado to abandon his VW bus and walk to the highway. So unless I am in a group I haven't ventured back to those beaches... maybe just an unlucky week?
B


----------



## maestrojeff

halfmexi said:


> Great fotos!!!
> Have you ever had any problems with being on a beach you should not be?
> Like you say, so many amazing hidden away (non-resort) beaches in Michoacan... I took one of my Mexican cuñadas and her husband over there from Colima and twice in 3 days we were harassed and even threatened once by Michoacan cockroaches. Since I was the only foreigner in the group I thought they might just hassle me - but no, they wanted mi cuñado to abandon his VW bus and walk to the highway. So unless I am in a group I haven't ventured back to those beaches... maybe just an unlucky week?
> B


There are incidents down there from time to time. I have never had problems, perhaps because my fiance is from La Placita and we usually go with a fairly large group of family members. I have heard stories like yours though. If you stick to places like Maruata, El Faro and El Zapote where there are usually people, saftey shouldn't be an issue. Most of the reports of problems I have heard are furthur south down towards Rio Nexpa and at La Ticla where there are lots of surfers...I also highly recommend Tenacatita in Jalisco, about 45 min up from Melaque. It is beautiful! Great swimming and snorkeling, awsome food and cheap, clean hotels! There is even a small tequila distilary in the village about 3 km before the beach Attatched are a few Photos! One of sea turtles in Mich and one of Tenacatita.


----------



## maestrojeff

*Tenacatita and Mich Sea Turtle Spawn*

Photos


----------



## achilipepper2010

just a casual stroll through "beautiful" comala...
but im sure through your eyes this clearly isnt comala...LOLOL
and to reply to the dump your boyfriend comment, we are both seeking to make as much money as possible off this "**** hole" to get out.. like the spanish did 100 years ago. LoL thank god he's white washed.
have fun on driving on the beautiful streets of comala mi amigo.


----------



## maestrojeff

achilipepper2010 said:


> just a casual stroll through "beautiful" comala...
> but im sure through your eyes this clearly isnt comala...LOLOL
> and to reply to the dump your boyfriend comment, we are both seeking to make as much money as possible off this "**** hole" to get out.. like the spanish did 100 years ago. LoL thank god he's white washed.
> have fun on driving on the beautiful streets of comala mi amigo.


 "Laughing Heart" by Charles Bukowski

your life is your life
don’t let it be clubbed into dank submission.
be on the watch.
there are ways out.
there is a light somewhere.
it may not be much light but
it beats the darkness.
be on the watch.
the gods will offer you chances.
know them.
take them.
you can’t beat death but
you can beat death in life, sometimes.
and the more often you learn to do it,
the more light there will be.
your life is your life.
know it while you have it.
you are marvelous
the gods wait to delight
in you.

I hope that you find whatever it is you are looking for. Obviously it isn't here in Colima, but try and understand that others see things differently than you!
Good Luck


----------



## LWteach

*I like YOUR Colima!*



maestrojeff said:


> A few photos of Maruata Michoacan, one of many beautiful beaches in Michoacan that are about a two-hour drive from the city of Colima. If you are looking for 5-star hotels and restauraunts with cloth napkins, you are in the wrong place, BUT if you want to spend a few days at a spectacular beach, with breathtaking scenery, few people, and very good and reasonably-priced seafood, the beaches in Michoacan, from the Colima state line, all the way down to Caleta de Campos are for you!



Thank you for the photos and the details about Colima. My partner and I (with 2 kids) are planning a visit from Dec. 1, 2010 to May 30, 2011. We hope to rent in Colima (northern part?) or Comala. Basically, we want to be near the Campoverde school. Do you think that having a car is crucial? We typically use public transportation and would prefer to do the same in Colima. What are your thoughts? I would love to chat more with you about Colima, if you have the time.


----------



## LWteach

PS: Maestrojeff, are you a maesto? Soy una maestra de literatura 

Lorna


----------



## sparks

LWteach said:


> Thank you for the photos and the details about Colima. My partner and I (with 2 kids) are planning a visit from Dec. 1, 2010 to May 30, 2011. We hope to rent in Colima (northern part?) or Comala. Basically, we want to be near the Campoverde school. Do you think that having a car is crucial? We typically use public transportation and would prefer to do the same in Colima. What are your thoughts? I would love to chat more with you about Colima, if you have the time.


Without a car I would definately try to live close to the school unless you can afford taxies every day. I assume the kids would be going there and going to or near downtown Colima from Comala and then out to the school would be a pain. A lot more rentals and cheaper in the city.


----------



## maestrojeff

*Your Visit*



LWteach said:


> PS: Maestrojeff, are you a maesto? Soy una maestra de literatura
> 
> Lorna


Hi Lorna,
I am indeed a teacher. I teach English lit, high school English, and adult ESL. I think that having a car is essential. Public transportation is limited, especially on the north side of Colima. There aren't many bus routes that cover the "colonias" north of "Avenida Tecnologia/Sevilla del Rio" and they run sporadically. Taxis are hard to find at certain hours of the afternoon. In the case of Comala, there is a bus to Colima/Villa de Alvarez every half hour, but it would require transfereng routes at "Plaza Soriana." At times, it can take an hour to get across town depending on your destination whereas nothing is more than a 10-20 minute drive. If you factor in the rainy season and being able to get to the beaches and the mountains, a car is practically a must. If you want to live near Colegio Campo Verde, houses in Colonia Santa Barbara where Campo Verde is located and in Esmeralda which is just above it, START at around 5000 pesos a month unfurnished. There are less expensive options a few kilometers west of Campo Verde both above and below the "Tercer Anillo." Let me know if you have any other questions. Buenas Suerte!
Jeff


----------



## LWteach

*Sparks*

Thanks Sparks! 
Do you currently live in Colima? I've been reviewing the thread and hope to find a 3 bedroom place, close to the school. Driving to Colima from the Seattle area sounds daunting, but we may just have to pack up the old Honda and do it. I drove down Quintana Roo, Guatemala and Belize 20 years ago, so I have some experience 
Do you know if there are public outdoor swimming pools in Colima, Colima? Our kids are fish, so having one near would be good 

Warmly,
Lorna


----------



## LWteach

*Lots of questions*

Hola Maestro,
I will have a PILE of questions down the road, but right now I have a PILE of student papers  I am sure you know the feeling. I teach fully online, at the college level.
I would love to hear all about your experiences in Colima. It seems that you have been there nearly a year? It is beginning to sound like a car is more than a luxury but a near necessity if we want to explore and not spend the day waiting on buses. We are hoping to find a 3 bedroom house that is not too expensive, is close to Campoverde, and has la piscina. How is that for dreaming? Or, if we just lived close to a public pool, that would be good. I don't want to sound like a spoiled gringa, but where there is water, there is familial peace. We would stay near the beach but really want to have a more authentic experience. We lived on Cozumel for a few months and sorely missed even a remnant of culture. Although swimming/snorkeling daily was wonderful, the cruise ship culture was heartbreaking. Colima sounds like a good fit for our family and I love their focus on education. We are SO excited about this trip and I would like to have an email correspondence if you have time for my pesky questions. I recently met Ted of Project Amigo, which was delightful.

Warmly,
Lorna


----------



## maestrojeff

*More*

As for an inexpensive house with a pool, I guess it depends on your idea of inexpensive! I have lived in Colima for eleven years! Are you going to work at Campo Verde? As for emails, I can't post my address here, but if you are on facebook, friend me with a note saying who you are. My name is Jeff Hornstein. Feel free to bombard me with questions.


----------



## LWteach

maestrojeff said:


> As for an inexpensive house with a pool, I guess it depends on your idea of inexpensive! I have lived in Colima for eleven years! Are you going to work at Campo Verde? As for emails, I can't post my address here, but if you are on facebook, friend me with a note saying who you are. My name is Jeff Hornstein. Feel free to bombard me with questions.


Hi Jeff!
I will find you on facebook and send you my email. I do not do facebook, but my partner does. No, not working at Campoverde, but want to send our kids (or at least our eldest, age 6) there. Eleven years??? Indeed, I want to bombard you with questions and then we can thank you with dinner, once we get there. I was a chef in a former life. I teach online for a U.S. university. I don't even know what expensive is in Colima. 

Best,
Lorna


----------



## sparks

LWteach said:


> Thanks Sparks!
> Do you currently live in Colima? I've been reviewing the thread and hope to find a 3 bedroom place, close to the school. Driving to Colima from the Seattle area sounds daunting, but we may just have to pack up the old Honda and do it. I drove down Quintana Roo, Guatemala and Belize 20 years ago, so I have some experience
> Do you know if there are public outdoor swimming pools in Colima, Colima? Our kids are fish, so having one near would be good
> 
> Warmly,
> Lorna


I've driven down from Seattle twice and up once ... 6 days for me and hope to not do it again. I didn't realize there was another on this board that actually lives in Colima. I've been living on the beach north of Manzanillo and made many trips to Colima. Brought kids up to Project Amigo for a free dental clinic. Had a friend living there that is now in Chapala ... not enough gringos he said.

Public pools in Mexico are often not kept up ... so the more common thing is a water park, slides, multiple pools, etc. Has to be a few in the area but I've never looked.

Colima has the closest Home Depot
Colima


----------



## LWteach

North of Manzanillo...hmmm...would that be Barra de Navidad? Six days of driving sounds, well, decidedly un-fun  Actually, I would love to drive and take my time about it, but since that is not an option and we will have two passengers under the age of 8, well, it could be interesting! Thanks for your suggestions. I look forward to chatting in the future. Have you lived in the area long?


----------



## LWteach

PS: Did you drive through Nogales, AZ or is there a "quicker" route?


----------



## maestrojeff

I'll wait to hear from you on FB. Have a nice afternoon.


----------



## maestrojeff

LWteach said:


> PS: Did you drive through Nogales, AZ or is there a "quicker" route?


It depends on where you're coming from. ALSO, many parts of Northern Mx are not safe for dring right know.


----------



## LWteach

maestrojeff said:


> It depends on where you're coming from. ALSO, many parts of Northern Mx are not safe for dring right know.



Thanks Maestro. I will post on Facebook. Indeed, northern Mexico is concerning.

Best,

Lorna


----------



## LWteach

*facebook?*

Hello again Jeff,

There are 5 people with your name on fb and none list Colima as city. Is there a way for me to narrow?

L


----------



## sparks

LWteach said:


> PS: Did you drive through Nogales, AZ or is there a "quicker" route?


First time down thru Baja and took the ferry across from La Paz. Second time thru Nogales. I hear about crossings west of Nogales that are supposed to be easier but not faster. I've never had a problem but the last was '06

I moved to Melaque April '05

Last time up I went thru Vegas and Salt Lake ... a bit of Montana and over thru Spokane and Yakima. No quicker but more relaxing than I-5. Not a winter dive


----------



## LWteach

Do you miss Seattle? I am spitting distance in Port Townsend. There is nothing to miss right now, since summer seems to have evaporated. The drive through Baja sounds interesting. Did you enjoy La Paz? I have heard it is pretty.

L


----------



## LWteach

*Old teacher's colony?*

Hello Elpaso,

Do you still live in Colima? Care to give an update on the cost of housing? I thank you for sharing this excellent information. We're planning a stay in Colima from Dec 1, 2010 to May 30, 2011.

Thanks!

Lorna


----------



## RVGRINGO

Caution, LWTeach: You'll be subject to a fine when you leave Mexico if you exceed 180 days; the maximum allowed on the FMM permit. The dates you specified seem to add up to 181 days.
180 days does not mean six months.


----------



## maestrojeff

*search*



LWteach said:


> Hello again Jeff,
> 
> There are 5 people with your name on fb and none list Colima as city. Is there a way for me to narrow?
> 
> L


i'm not sure how to narrow it. my profile photo shows my face at an angle I wear eyeglasses and have a semi-beard in the photo and I am bald on top. try glencoe, illinois!


----------



## LWteach

Thank you RVGringo! I met you a year ago when I joined this excellent forum! You were very helpful. We'll definitely keep it to no more than 180 days and I appreciate the reminder 

LWteach


----------



## sparks

LWteach said:


> Do you miss Seattle? I am spitting distance in Port Townsend. There is nothing to miss right now, since summer seems to have evaporated. The drive through Baja sounds interesting. Did you enjoy La Paz? I have heard it is pretty.
> L


Used to spend lots of time in Port Townsend until it became Yuppi-fied and expensive. I'll be back in Aug - flying

La Paz is not that pretty, Baja roads are narrow and Baja is dry in April before the rain. The ferry is expensive. Might be worth it just to see it


----------



## LWteach

Hi Sparks!
Indeed, Port Townsend is a bit yuppified  and quite expensive. We live on the other side of the tracks  So far, there has been NO SIGN of summer, so you are not missing much. That said, crab season starts tomorrow. 
We'll likely be driving an old air-cooled VW bus to Colima, so perhaps we should save arid Baja for another time. Plus, I do not love the idea of driving through or even close to LA. Thanks for your advice and suggestions!


----------



## halfmexi

*A few insider comments about Campo Verde...*

Campo Verde has (or used to have - economic cutbacks) a swim club on campus, you might want to ask.

Three families we know have moved their kids out of Campo Verde the past couple years (all boys between ages 10 and 14) because of sexual harrassment, bullying, physical beating and humiliation by other students, which mentally effected each child. It seems to be the norm and is overlooked by most of the staff. One boy moved to the school of our son last year and became the school bully of our school, there was an intervention with a few students parents and the boy broke down and talked... he became a bully because that was the only way to survive at Campo Verde - preying on the weak, stopped you from getting preyed on yourself. 

I'm sure there are problems with the girls as well, but haven't heard anything specific. Houses around Campo Verde can be small and way over-priced compared to the neighborhoods on the south side of Technologico Blvd (going towards the center of town).

But the best part of Colima is still the schools, the biosphere and no ****** enclaves (yet). A wonderful, fairly peaceful and unique state - even with the new narco violence invading us, it still feels safer than most places in mainland Mexico.
BIL


----------



## LWteach

*Mas preguntas*

Hola,
Thanks for the update on Campoverde. That is disconcerting to hear about the bullying. Do you know where your friends moved their kids? I fear that we'll be adding to the ****** population but like many on this discussion forum, I like to think that my family brings cultural sensitivity and respect for Mexican culture when we visit. I appreciate your insider view and will accept any suggestions about neighborhoods/rentals/etc. I inquired about the pool as we are all obsessed with swimming 

Warmly,

Lorna


----------



## LWteach

*One more ?*

Is there a Campoverde in Comala? How do you feel about that little town? I think we will settle in the city but thought I would ask.
FYI, went crabbing on Friday and Saturday. It was cold, but the crab were biting! 

Lorna


----------



## achilipepper2010

for anyone moving to colima I would advise setting up a bank account at santander. 
The one in centro is really well run, ask for mario, he's really helpful with wire transfers ect. also the interest rates here are really high so thats great!


----------



## LWteach

Thank you! I was wondering how that would work.


LWteach


----------



## deborahc9133

*colima*



bozrah said:


> Anyone have any idea about expats in Colima, Colima? It seems like it is a great place: close to the ocean but cooler b/c of the elevation, pretty colonial architecture, about 100,000 residents. Thanks for any info. bozrah


I have been to colima many many times since my husband is from there. I love that city. it is clean and has alot of culture and good restaurants. We plan to move there within a year. i do not know of any expats there but I am looking for some


----------



## deborahc9133

*hi clare*



clare_gearhart said:


> Are there any expats in Colima? I'd love to get connected, but I've been looking for 2 weeks, and no luck so far. Thanks for any information. Clare


Hi Clare - I am right now in PA but go to colima many times. We are planning to move there soon. Let's correspond so that we can connect when I get there. We have a small house In villa de Alvarez. my husband is from Colima, and we cannot find jobs here in the us. Where are you from? Where do you live in Colima? Deborah


----------



## RVGRINGO

Deborah,
Please be aware that you absolutely must have INM permission, on your visa, to do work of any kind in Mexico. This is not always easy to accomplish. Also, if you get working permission on an 'inmigrante credencial', you may not own or drive a foreign vehicle. So, if that is your plan, don't bring one down from the USA. Better to buy one in Colima and solve that headache forever.


----------



## yugr1

Colima City is the best quality of life in the whole os Mexico: highest family income, one of the lowest criminality index, lowest extreme poverty, highest ranking government transparency index, best public infrastructure. The whole state is less than 600,000. Colima City (Colima, Villa de Alvarez, Coquimatlan and Comala) is less than 230,000. Comala is a "pueblo mágico" such as San Miguel Allende, Valle de Bravo, etc. and cooler than the city. Still keeping some of it's country living charm. Come on see for yourself.


----------



## maestrojeff

yugr1 said:


> Colima City is the best quality of life in the whole os Mexico: highest family income, one of the lowest criminality index, lowest extreme poverty, highest ranking government transparency index, best public infrastructure. The whole state is less than 600,000. Colima City (Colima, Villa de Alvarez, Coquimatlan and Comala) is less than 230,000. Comala is a "pueblo mágico" such as San Miguel Allende, Valle de Bravo, etc. and cooler than the city. Still keeping some of it's country living charm. Come on see for yourself.



As a 12-year resident of Colima, I must disagree. Sadly, uncontrolled growth, poor planning and greed have led to problems. Violent and property crime have skyrocketed over the past few years. Country living and charm are slowly being replaced by large housing developments, sprawl and traffic jams. Local newspaper headlines are dominated by stories of violent crime and road and bridge building projects that are over-budget and behind schedule. Colima is indeed a beautiful area, but much of its charm is becoming a thing of the past. All of that being said, for the time being, I still call it home.


----------



## yugr1

maestrojeff said:


> As a 12-year resident of Colima, I must disagree. Sadly, uncontrolled growth, poor planning and greed have led to problems. Violent and property crime have skyrocketed over the past few years. Country living and charm are slowly being replaced by large housing developments, sprawl and traffic jams. Local newspaper headlines are dominated by stories of violent crime and road and bridge building projects that are over-budget and behind schedule. Colima is indeed a beautiful area, but much of its charm is becoming a thing of the past. All of that being said, for the time being, I still call it home.


I guess you can look at things that way and I can see why. I returned two years ago after 4 years living back in the States. And things have changed from what it was 12 years ago, but still Colima is one of the cities in Mexico. I live in Nogueras, so that I can still enjoy a peacel life surrounded by simple and generous people. As to the violence, it is bad for a place used to no crime at all, but in comparison, still very peaceful. It is up to all of us, to change the drug related violence in Mexico. Where do you live?


----------



## deborahc9133

maestrojeff said:


> As a 12-year resident of Colima, I must disagree. Sadly, uncontrolled growth, poor planning and greed have led to problems. Violent and property crime have skyrocketed over the past few years. Country living and charm are slowly being replaced by large housing developments, sprawl and traffic jams. Local newspaper headlines are dominated by stories of violent crime and road and bridge building projects that are over-budget and behind schedule. Colima is indeed a beautiful area, but much of its charm is becoming a thing of the past. All of that being said, for the time being, I still call it home.


Yes, I have noticed year to year coming to Colima that new buildings and housing developments are booming. That is certainly the case in the states as well. Violence is now a reality for us all - one night alone here in Sacramento there were 9 unrelated shootings. 
however, i still plan to move to Colima.


----------



## maestrojeff

yugr1 said:


> I guess you can look at things that way and I can see why. I returned two years ago after 4 years living back in the States. And things have changed from what it was 12 years ago, but still Colima is one of the cities in Mexico. I live in Nogueras, so that I can still enjoy a peacel life surrounded by simple and generous people. As to the violence, it is bad for a place used to no crime at all, but in comparison, still very peaceful. It is up to all of us, to change the drug related violence in Mexico. Where do you live?


I live in the city of Colima. It is indeed very nice in "the country" in a place like Nogueras, especially for someone who doesn't need to spend time in the city. In my case, my career depends on getting around town and I have a fairly active social life. Unfortunately, the traffic, violence and what I have noted as an overall downturn in the openness, kindness and trustfulness in society have made living in Colima not what it used to be for myself, other extranjeros I know and most of my Mexican friends. Numerous friends and aquaintences of mine, both Mexicans and foriegners have left or are planning on leaving, not for economic reasons, but due to what I mentioned above. I would need numerous hands to count all the people I know(myself included) who have been victims of vandalism, robbery, theft, extorsion threats, etc.


----------



## maestrojeff

deborahc9133 said:


> Yes, I have noticed year to year coming to Colima that new buildings and housing developments are booming. That is certainly the case in the states as well. Violence is now a reality for us all - one night alone here in Sacramento there were 9 unrelated shootings.
> however, i still plan to move to Colima.


Good luck on your move. There is still a lot to love about Colima, BUT I would just urge you to be very careful. Violence and crime are realities in the states as well, but down here justice and being able to depend on the police to respond and attempt to resolve things are non-existent concepts for the most part! I don't live in fear of being a victim my any means, but in Colima, like in most of the country these days, we live in a society that is traumatized by violence and corruption to the point of there being a lot of bad energy for those who are active members of society.


----------



## deborahc9133

yugr1 said:


> I guess you can look at things that way and I can see why. I returned two years ago after 4 years living back in the States. And things have changed from what it was 12 years ago, but still Colima is one of the cities in Mexico. I live in Nogueras, so that I can still enjoy a peacel life surrounded by simple and generous people. As to the violence, it is bad for a place used to no crime at all, but in comparison, still very peaceful. It is up to all of us, to change the drug related violence in Mexico. Where do you live?



Right now we live in Sacramento. My husband is from Madrid, near Tecoman and he lived in Colima and went to Univ of Colima, then lived in LA for the rest of his life. Fortuneatly because he is a mexican citizen, we were able to buy 7 acres of land north of comala (La Caja). We will live in Comala and eventually buy a house. The "ranch" area has no infrastructure so we will build a weekend cabin. I did not feel at all in danger last week when we were in Colima and Melaque in Jalisco. Violence is everywhere and we all need to work on changing it here and in mexico. I am reaching out to "expats" to build up a network. I can easily live among the locals and have hundreds of relations around the state of colima. However, it is nice to have oithers that speak english and share the same culture. Where is Nogueras?


----------



## maestrojeff

Nogeruas is 5 minutes from Comala. Some friends of mine built a house there about a year ago. You should go to the museum there, walk in the gardens and have a coffee. It is beautiful out by 'La Caja' and up towards 'El Remate.' This thread had been inactive for months if not an entire year until you all posted and responded yesterday....Keep in touch! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## deborahc9133

maestrojeff said:


> Nogeruas is 5 minutes from Comala. Some friends of mine built a house there about a year ago. You should go to the museum there, walk in the gardens and have a coffee. It is beautiful out by 'La Caja' and up towards 'El Remate.' This thread had been inactive for months if not an entire year until you all posted and responded yesterday....Keep in touch! Have a nice weekend!


Oh yes - I did go to thr museum and it was beautiful. Yes, we should keep in touch. Are you having thanks giving? where are you from in the states?


----------



## maestrojeff

deborahc9133 said:


> Oh yes - I did go to thr museum and it was beautiful. Yes, we should keep in touch. Are you having thanks giving? where are you from in the states?


I grew up in Chicago. I lived in New Mexico (Albuquerque and santa Fe) and Colorado (Durango) for many years before moving to Colima in 1999. As for turkey day, I have to work.


----------



## Davidc

*Colima, Secret of Expats*



bozrah said:


> Anyone have any idea about expats in Colima, Colima? It seems like it is a great place: close to the ocean but cooler b/c of the elevation, pretty colonial architecture, about 100,000 residents. Thanks for any info. bozrah


Having lived in Colima for years I can tell you that the expats and English speaking locals are very independent and enjoy their privacy, however, they do congregate at university entertainment and sporting events and are quite friendly and helpful. Many are refugees from the Lake Chapala area who became tired of that very American scene. Colima is a great place to live. It has all the newest shopping centers and combines the old with the new culture. Right now it is going thru a rough patch from the hurricane but it has the fortitude and money to come back stronger and better with new plans for beautification of the historic downtown area.
Colima is still a well kept secret that few expats have discovered and that is how they want to keep it, so you won´t really hear much about the influx of gringos to this area specially for retirement. Need info? Just ask!


----------



## Davidc

Violence, for the most part, is strictly internal with the cartels. It is business on another level and very rarely affects the general population. Fear is promulgated throughout all of our living experience, even through advertising and promoting products everywhere, as well as in government. Stay away from these special interests whose business it is to control your sense of well being as it overflows into everyday life. Violence is not at your doorstep unless you invite it by entering that presence. You are just fine. Enjoy, and be happy. There is so much of the positive side of living. Enough said.


----------



## Hound Dog

Why did this provocative and intellecrtually stimulating discourse die a sudden death? The people of Colima, being somewhat socially backward and not inclined to welcome strangers, can be forgiven for their mean ways but what is going on with the extranjeros on this board? Spìneless clowns? Speak up for yourselves - no one else will.


----------



## Davidc

What are you talking about? Vitriol, not necessary!


----------



## deborahc9133

Hound Dog said:


> Why did this provocative and intellecrtually stimulating discourse die a sudden death? The people of Colima, being somewhat socially backward and not inclined to welcome strangers, can be forgiven for their mean ways but what is going on with the extranjeros on this board? Spìneless clowns? Speak up for yourselves - no one else will.




Whoa - what is this all about?


----------



## Hound Dog

Davidc said:


> What are you talking about? Vitriol, not necessary!



You considered that comment vitriolic? Tell us all what you know about Colima or Comala or, for that matter, the port of Manzanillo. Once you have enlightened me, I will further enlighten you.


----------



## Davidc

Whoa, you´re right. What IS this all about? Maybe, Hound Dog will enlighten us!


----------



## deborahc9133

Davidc said:


> Whoa, you´re right. What IS this all about? Maybe, Hound Dog will enlighten us!


I am really curious about the anger the messages that seem to have come from nowhere and I looked back and could not find anything to provoked this.


----------



## Hound Dog

deborahc9133 said:


> I am really curious about the anger the messages that seem to have come from nowhere and I looked back and could not find anything to provoked this.


deborah:

That´s probably my fault since, on occasion I can post provocative comments. There was so much praise being heaped upon the somewhat attractive if inconsequential small city of Colima, Colima that I became irritable and decided to punch holes in a balloon that seemed to be in danger of becoming overly inflated to the point it might burst and shower us all with endless liters of bullsh*t. I suppose I have this ornery side that I hope you can tolerate since my tantrums only periodically come to the surface and expose me for the old trout I am.

I mean, how can it be that there is an eleven page thread on Colima which, in the last four centuries hasn´t taken up a quarter of a page in any history book of Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

Hound Dog said:


> I mean, how can it be that there is an eleven page thread on Colima which, in the last four centuries hasn´t taken up a quarter of a page in any history book of Mexico?


I don't see the connection between Colima being a good place to live and the fact that it hasn't figured prominently in Mexican history. Maybe being a historical backwater is why it's a good choice for expats.


----------



## Davidc

O.K. Hound Dog
You are a good guy and wise to know yourself.
Wish we all were that aware.
Sorry for the offense.
David


----------



## conorkilleen

If you just use google you can find allot of history text on Colima.


----------



## Hound Dog

You have not offended me in the least David. However, thanks for your kind words. 

Dawg


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=conorkilleen;654931]If you just use google you can find allot of history text on Colima.[/QUOTE]_

If you use Google, you can find pages on the history of the ham sandwich.


----------



## conorkilleen

Hound Dog;654933If you use Google said:


> I love ham sandwiches! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Anyway, just because the history of ham sandwiches may not be significant to diets and/or readily available in paper books does not mean people should not discuss how delicious they are and want to eat them.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=conorkilleen;654949]I love ham sandwiches! Thanks for the tip!

Anyway, just because the history of ham sandwiches may not be significant to diets and/or readily available in paper books does not mean people should not discuss how delicious they are and want to eat them.[/QUOTE]_

*French Ham Sammich*
One baggette
Unsalted Butter
Paris Ham

*Alabama Ham Sammich*
A Couple of slices of Wonder Bread
Honey Cured Ham
Mayonnaise
Mustard (optional)

With either style sammich, a couple of ounces of French apple brandy and then two, by God, more.


----------



## conorkilleen

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=conorkilleen;654949]I love ham sandwiches! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Anyway, just because the history of ham sandwiches may not be significant to diets and/or readily available in paper books does not mean people should not discuss how delicious they are and want to eat them._




*French Ham Sammich*
One baggette
Unsalted Butter
Paris Ham

*Alabama Ham Sammich*
A Couple of slices of Wonder Bread
Honey Cured Ham
Mayonnaise
Mustard (optional)[/QUOTE]

ha ha! Ah Dawg. As much as I want to dislike you I can't help but to like your style.


----------



## deborahc9133

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=conorkilleen;654949]I love ham sandwiches! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Anyway, just because the history of ham sandwiches may not be significant to diets and/or readily available in paper books does not mean people should not discuss how delicious they are and want to eat them._




*French Ham Sammich*
One baggette
Unsalted Butter
Paris Ham

*Alabama Ham Sammich*
A Couple of slices of Wonder Bread
Honey Cured Ham
Mayonnaise
Mustard (optional)

With either style sammich, a couple of ounces of French apple brandy and then two, by God, more.[/QUOTE]

Funny!! I am glad that someone broke the tension.


----------



## maestrojeff

Colima Ham Sanwich:
Three slices of Pan Bimbo or Pan Wonder
Ham
Bad Yellow "American" Cheese
Mayo and/or crema
Tomato and jalapenYo slices
I would go for a "torta" instead with ham and "queso panela."


----------



## yugr1

*Colima*



Isla Verde said:


> I don't see the connection between Colima being a good place to live and the fact that it hasn't figured prominently in Mexican history. Maybe being a historical backwater is why it's a good choice for expats.


Probably that is why Colima remains an interesting place. Until about 130 years ago, Colima had no easy connection with central México. The Barrancas de Atenquique was a true barrier between Guadalajara and Colima until the first bridge was built a little over a Century ago. Most of the commerce was from the sea and here you can see an Asian influence in the native population. The prehispanic culture is different from mesoamerica. Ceramic expressions are more refine and more centered in nature. The culture it is strill matriarchal and gentler with animals and children, than what you find elsewhere in Central Mexico. The traditional Colimota cuisine is very simple and uses just a few condiments and spices, traditional dishes are very different from similar expressions elsewhere: pozole seco, pozole blanco. The language is full of anachronisms: portillo, estilar, nango, engüasado.

I have to agree that Colima is rapidly modernizing for worse, attracting people from Guadalajara and other places with higher incomes and corresponding consumptions patterns. I am somehow sadden to see neon signs with american brands as the predominating landscape in Calzada Sevilla del Rio, where 10 years ago had none. These changes and immigration has also changed the nature of the people, you can now find fast, noise and rude drivers and hectic demanding people waiting in line in the supermarket.

BUT

If you relate to true locals, the gentleness and decency remains. Places like Comala, a short drive away from Colima City, are resilient to changes. Comala remains being mostly rural and centered in face to face relationships and a local economy. I am glad it stopped being attractive to new settlers. Today only those looking for a "back to basics" life style or those who can afford expensive fincas, are the new settlers.

IMHO it remains a good place for children to grow, safe for young people to play and a culture where one can learn to slow down and grow old with dignity.


----------



## rachelssm

*Update on Colima Requested*

Hello,

My boyfriend and I are planning on moving to Colima, Colima soon (sometime in Aug)--to teach English/do some remote work. We've read all of the threads on the site, and a pattern seemed to emerge near the end--that the city has become more dangerous and less charming. (Though the most recent posts look to be from November 2011.) 

Could anyone give us their current opinion on the city in terms of violence, charm, and your own subjective outlook for the future?

Also would be very helpful to know the following:

--One person mentioned that all teachers in the state of Colima must have "certification." What exactly does this mean? We both hold MFA degrees in creative writing and hope to find some English teaching work on the strength of our graduate degrees plus three years of experience teaching in the English department at the university where we did grad school. 

--If anyone has had experience moving to Colima "cold" and looking for English teaching work and/or housing, about how long did it take you to get set up? 

Thanks much.


----------



## Isla Verde

rachelssm said:


> --One person mentioned that all teachers in the state of Colima must have "certification." What exactly does this mean? We both hold MFA degrees in creative writing and hope to find some English teaching work on the strength of our graduate degrees plus three years of experience teaching in the English department at the university where we did grad school.


Keep in mind that teaching English to native speakers and teaching English as a Foreign Language to Spanish-speakers require totally approaches and skills on the part of the instructor. I began many years ago as a Spanish teacher, and when I decided to switch professions, my Spanish-teaching "tool kit" came in very handy. On the other hand, if my previous teaching experience had been with teaching English and American literature and creative writing, I would have been at a loss in the classroom.


----------



## rachelssm

Thanks, Isla Verde, for your concern about our skillsets for teaching English language. We're aware that teaching English is quite different from teaching literature or writing (which respectively require very different classroom approaches as well). What we're looking for on this forum is really information specific to Colima, Colima.

My concern is whether a particular certification (such as TEFL, etc) is mandated in the area, officially or unofficially, and what expectations folks have encountered from employers. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Isla Verde

rachelssm said:


> Thanks, Isla Verde, for your concern about our skillsets for teaching English language. We're aware that teaching English is quite different from teaching literature or writing (which respectively require very different classroom approaches as well). What we're looking for on this forum is really information specific to Colima, Colima.
> 
> My concern is whether a particular certification (such as TEFL, etc) is mandated in the area, officially or unofficially, and what expectations folks have encountered from employers.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think about a year ago a law or regulation was put into practice requiring that teachers take a SEP-approved training course to be allowed to teach in public schools and any others certified by the SEP, which could include some private for-profit language institutes. Since I haven't worked for a school here for awhile (I just accept private students these days), I'm not clear on the details. Check out this TEFL website, where I'm sure someone will be able to answer your question in more detail: Job Discussion Forums :: Index .

SEP = Secretaría de Educación Pública


----------



## sparks

Don't know of any private English schools in Colima but I would try to make contacts thru the University ... maybe bulletin boards or talk to English teachers about outside tutoring

Here's their English page - not sure how thorough it is .:: UNIVERSITY OF COLIMA ::.


----------



## halfmexi

You would be smart to check Colima out personally for at least 6 months - rainy season and dry season, before making any decisions to live and work here. Colima is the most different state I have ever lived in and not that hospitable to foreigners, especially if you come here to work. No ex-pat communities, most foreigners here keep to themselves or try to blend in with our neighbors - hope you speak Spanish.

This morning the state just went to Red Alert, we have fresh PGR forces just in from Mexico City, with 3 cartels trying to get control of the center. The head of one of these cartels was killed along with others at breakfast towards Tecoman today.

If you are going to freelance or work for a private English school, you might find some work. Working for the state's schools will not happen, too many teachers already without jobs and the director of education (according to quite a few teachers) is intolerable - holding pay check for 3 months, threatens you constantly about being replaced, etc.

My wife teachers English, has accumulated alot of connections in our 5 years here within the school system, but has found life more manageable tutoring. Since everybody is financially strapped here now, only narco kids seem to have money and unless you can get students to pay ahead, your class fluctuates in size weekly - sometimes no kids show up at all - is the norm. My wife recently decided to move on to teaching the deaf and blind (3rd grade through high school) because it is more rewarding, less stress, but you still have to fight for your checks from the education board.

Colima is a great place, but it isn't for everyone - buena suerte,
BIL




rachelssm said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are planning on moving to Colima, Colima soon (sometime in Aug)--to teach English/do some remote work. We've read all of the threads on the site, and a pattern seemed to emerge near the end--that the city has become more dangerous and less charming. (Though the most recent posts look to be from November 2011.)
> 
> Could anyone give us their current opinion on the city in terms of violence, charm, and your own subjective outlook for the future?
> 
> Also would be very helpful to know the following:
> 
> --One person mentioned that all teachers in the state of Colima must have "certification." What exactly does this mean? We both hold MFA degrees in creative writing and hope to find some English teaching work on the strength of our graduate degrees plus three years of experience teaching in the English department at the university where we did grad school.
> 
> --If anyone has had experience moving to Colima "cold" and looking for English teaching work and/or housing, about how long did it take you to get set up?
> 
> Thanks much.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Colima, Colima*



clare_gearhart said:


> You are so right, the heat is going to be an issue, and the lack of an expat community. I don't know if I can hang in for others to arrive, or if I should consider other choices. I'm thinking of exploring lake Chappala next week. They do have an ex-pat group that has a web presence. Is it more expensive, just because of the ex-pat presence? .


Hi;

We visited there a year before last and thoroughly enjoyed it, coming back from a trip to Lake Patzcuro down to Lazlo Cardenas and all along the Michoacan Coast and a Surf Sufari along the Michoacan Coast to Rio Nexpa. Stayed a couple of days in Colima, Colima.

Here's my thoughts on the place.

1. Voted no. 1 place where they wished they lived in a National Pole of Mexicanos.

2. One of the smaller Capital Cities in Mexico only a little over 100K people...perfect. Still a one
horse town, where everyone will know who can do what for you in the town, yet they do have a 
Mall there next to the main town plaza. Very clean city.

3. Great Middle upper class Society there and very well educated public, Almost no Graffiti.

4. Great Restaurants and Museums.

5. A big Charada, equestrian society there. It's a lot of fun watching them when they take over
the main town plaza and then for a ride out to Comala or elsewhere.

6. What city do you know that has a Volcanic show almost every day? The most active volcano
in Mexico is only 18 miles NE of the main town plaza. I got up early every morning to watch
what it was doing. If you build there, make sure you check up on some seismic reinforcement
techniques learned from many earthquakes in California before you build.

7. Great Public Parks, the likes of small parks in Europe.

8. Want to speak to an English Speaker. There's a number of ******'s/Canadians that have 
built places up the mountain towards the volcano. Just take a drive up there and look for them.
Stop and introduce yourself.

9. Yea your only 30 miles or less from great beaches, and still only about 2 hours to 
Guadalajara.

10. Close to incredibly deserted, desolate wonderful beaches just south on the Coast of 
Michoacan.

11. Definitely HOT starting in April. A lot of foreigners leave the area by then.

12. Don't miss going to "Don Comala's Restaurant", in Comala. What a trip. We went to the main
plaza of this "Pueblo Magico", and sat down at an outdoor table outside the restaurant. We
ordered a few beers, and they kept bringing us tacos, tostadas, enchiladas, etc. and never a
menu. I got worried and demanded a menu. Everyone nearby laughed? They're like free
Poopoos at Hilo on the main island of Oahu. Keep drinking and the free food keeps on 
coming. Finally got a menu and ordered some great desert also. Everyone leaves this 
restaurant smiling and laughing.....and sometimes drunk too.

Colima is a treasure, you'll enjoy living there, I'm sure.


----------



## elpaso

I agree with you about Colima. We were there in 2010 and it is my favorite place in Mexico.


----------



## Be_kind

*Colima living*



yugr1 said:


> Probably that is why Colima remains an interesting place. Until about 130 years ago, Colima had no easy connection with central México. The Barrancas de Atenquique was a true barrier between Guadalajara and Colima until the first bridge was built a little over a Century ago. Most of the commerce was from the sea and here you can see an Asian influence in the native population. The prehispanic culture is different from mesoamerica. Ceramic expressions are more refine and more centered in nature. The culture it is strill matriarchal and gentler with animals and children, than what you find elsewhere in Central Mexico. The traditional Colimota cuisine is very simple and uses just a few condiments and spices, traditional dishes are very different from similar expressions elsewhere: pozole seco, pozole blanco. The language is full of anachronisms: portillo, estilar, nango, engüasado.
> 
> I have to agree that Colima is rapidly modernizing for worse, attracting people from Guadalajara and other places with higher incomes and corresponding consumptions patterns. I am somehow sadden to see neon signs with american brands as the predominating landscape in Calzada Sevilla del Rio, where 10 years ago had none. These changes and immigration has also changed the nature of the people, you can now find fast, noise and rude drivers and hectic demanding people waiting in line in the supermarket.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If you relate to true locals, the gentleness and decency remains. Places like Comala, a short drive away from Colima City, are resilient to changes. Comala remains being mostly rural and centered in face to face relationships and a local economy. I am glad it stopped being attractive to new settlers. Today only those looking for a "back to basics" life style or those who can afford expensive fincas, are the new settlers.
> 
> IMHO it remains a good place for children to grow, safe for young people to play and a culture where one can learn to slow down and grow old with dignity.



Thank you for sharing your insight into living in Colima. We have lived in Colima 6 years and I can recommend living here to expats. It is a nice size city, charming, beautiful, and the people are friendly. We are Spanish speakers and have gotten to know many local people. It is hot in summer, but we have put fans in our home and do things such as open the windows at night to let in the cooler air, which helps. You do get used to it, and in the winter months Dec-Feb the climate is very nice.


----------



## Hound Dog

Visiting a place and living there as an expat are two totally separate things. You may enjoy all the beauty and amenities a place has when visiting but it it is a place that is not open to foreigners you better speak Spanish, know how to entertain yourself or you will be pretty lonely.


----------

